# Hi! Am I fat?



## Petronella (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm 16, 5'6" and 113 lbs.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Petronella* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 23, 2011)

Petronella said:


> I'm 16, 5'6" and 113 lbs.


 
no sweetheart. Eat more food. Please.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 23, 2011)

I can't really make a judgement from your pic.  There just isn't enough of you there. Lots of women spend most of their time at the gym on some cardio machine and their diet is carb rich and below maintenance calories. That will suck off all your muscle mass.  I result is skinny-fat. Since you are showing us your legs i am guessing that you would really like a pair of shapely legs. That means muscle.  I would suggest shifting your diet to 1 g of protein per lb of body weight and limit carbs to the same.  the rest of your cals should come from healthy fats in for instance nuts, olive oil and egg yolk. Get in the weight area where the meatheads dwell and start doing squats and other compound movements so you can put on some shapely muscle.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 23, 2011)

no


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2011)

Petronella said:


> I'm 16, 5'6" and 113 lbs.



not sure about your upper body cause I can't see it in the pic, but your legs are very thin!


----------



## Mikeniggard (Jan 23, 2011)

thin real thin


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Built (Jan 23, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> I can't really make a judgement from your pic.  There just isn't enough of you there. Lots of women spend most of their time at the gym on some cardio machine and their diet is carb rich and below maintenance calories. That will suck off all your muscle mass.  I result is skinny-fat. Since you are showing us your legs i am guessing that you would really like a pair of shapely legs. That means muscle.  I would suggest shifting your diet to 1 g of protein per lb of body weight and limit carbs to the same.  the rest of your cals should come from healthy fats in for instance nuts, olive oil and egg yolk. Get in the weight area where the meatheads dwell and start doing squats and other compound movements so you can put on some shapely muscle.


Listen to this man.

I wish I had known to do this at your age. By the way, I`m an inch taller than you and I weigh 145 lbs. I wear a size four. You`re not only not fat, you`re very, very thin. Pinky-swear!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 23, 2011)

Definately not fat. Maybe a little crazy for thinkin' you are.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Petronella.  Welcome to IM.  

To answer your question.  No, you are not fat.  I am not sure if this is a joke or not, but I am glad you are here so you can learn.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 24, 2011)

1 post wonder


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Jan 24, 2011)

Not lookin very fat to me. In fact if the rest of your body is like your legs you might want to gain some weight.


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 24, 2011)

5'6 at 113lbs...not fat to me..


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 24, 2011)

your fat welcome to im


----------



## sandman69 (Jan 24, 2011)

too skinny put some meat on those bones


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 25, 2011)

Welcome to our board.  Fat you are not.  Why must we be so hard on ourselves


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 25, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Welcome to our board. Fat you are not. Why must we be so hard on ourselves


 
Really this is just a dumb question.Sad part is she probally really thinks she is.


----------



## MNGuy (Jan 25, 2011)

You look height and weight proportionate.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 25, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Fat you are not.



Gena Marie.  Is that your best Yoda impression


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 25, 2011)

Petronella.   Sounds like a mosquito deterrent

I dont feel bad about making fun of your name since you posted once and then disappeared.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 25, 2011)

WIP, I think it might be even though I am not a big Star Wars fan.  I have watched all the movies cuz I am surrounded by a world of men.


----------



## big60235 (Jan 25, 2011)

Welcome on board 

No you are not Fat. Dr. says take 2 drive thru visits per day.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 25, 2011)

Petronella said:


> I'm 16, 5'6" and 113 lbs.



Fat, no.  But now that you're here it's time to do squats and lunges.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## colorado (Jan 25, 2011)

Troll


----------



## johnbjmarcum (Jan 25, 2011)

More meat and taters!!!!!


----------



## Petronella (Jan 26, 2011)

I didn't just disappear. :/
My laptop broke down a couple of days ago and I just got it fixed. 
And Petronella isn't my name, by the by


----------

